# How to bring home a new budgie from a pet shop



## Emu (Nov 13, 2021)

Hi from Singapore! I have a silly question. How do I bring back a new budgie from a pet shop after purchase? Not sure if they provide some kind of bag for transportation? The cage I have at home is not portable.


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

Here in the USA most pet shops provide carboard boxes with perforated air holes and carrying handles for transport after purchase. Why don't you just call the dealer in Singapore and ask?


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Can you find a breeder instead?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*BEFORE you decide to get a budgie, you should have everything prepared at home ahead of time.
The very minimum size cage recommended would be 76 cm Long x 46 cm Wide x 46 cm High.
You must ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.
Cage sizes.

Please see the next link for what you should be considering for the inside of the budgie's cage:
Essentials to a Great Cage

Questions to ask when purchasing a bird

Budgies are usually transported in a small box from a breeder or pet shop.*
*However, you can get a small transport cage to take with you. *
* It is important to have this second cage for use for transporting your budgie to the vet when necessary and/or to use as a hospital cage should it become ill or injured.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*
*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!**S*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## faeline (Jun 16, 2021)

Hello fellow Singaporean! I also faced the problem of transporting my budgie. 

If there's those uncle-type bird shops in your neighbourhood, they usually sell small sized bird cages that you can use for transportation. There's those fanciful kind you can find off shopee, but will take a while for them to arrive, so if you're in a hurry, those shops are your best bet.


----------



## JasmineAndPearl (Nov 2, 2021)

Hello! 

I use those plastic fish tank to bring my budgie out. If it’s like a short period to the vet, it is fine. A vet nurse recommended me. It’s transparent, I find that my budgie prefers to see outside rather than being in a dark box. I also introduced her the tank first before using it. Added some pellets/millets inside to distract her. Since to the bird everything is new, i guess a box would work too. You can bring one of those small carton for it. 

I tried to transport her in a small cardboard box previously. She spent all her energy trying to dig out the bottom of the box. Was kinda stressful to her. I find her calmer in the plastic tank.

I got the plastic tank from pet lover center. I find it very useful, I can observe her easily. If she’s frighten I can cover the cage with a cloth or put in a breathable tote bag.


----------

